# Solved: Client Timed Out/No Steam Logon



## Jackwagon (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this isn't a Steam forums but I have looked all over Steam Forums and the internet and could not find a solution to this problem.

Every 5-30 minutes while playing in a server in Counter-Strike Source (mainly) or any other steam game, I will automatically disconnect with an error that reads either "Client Timed Out" or "Disconnect: No Steam Logon". I have reinstalled Counter Strike Source and Steam 3-4 times and it still has not been solved. I have tried restarting my computer and modem and that didn't work. I updated my video drivers still nothing. This problem started when about 6 months ago when I transfered everything from an e-book (Storage Drive G: ) to my main computer drive (C: Drive)

I use Windows XP 

I would very much like some assistance with this.


----------



## DawnS (Apr 9, 2008)

This sounds like your modem is not keeping the connection. Is your modem wireless?


----------



## Jackwagon (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry about the long wait didn't have a chance to get on my computer.

Yes my modem is wireless.


----------



## Jackwagon (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but this is very important I found a solution to the problem!

When you run any steam game open up task messenger (Ctrl+Alt+Delete) and click the processes tab

Then proceed to right click hl2.exe and set priority to high

Now what exactly happened to me was I joined a server joined a team (this is css) and I left it minimized expecting a client time out.

1. If you time out shut down the game run it again and then set your priority on hl2.exe from high back to normal

2. If you don't time out stay for about an hour to make sure its gone and then shut down your game and then run it again and set the priority of hl2.exe from high to normal.

It has been 3 days and the problem has not happened since so for anyone on the internet looking for the solution I hope this helps you out cause it worked for me.

*Partial help finding the solution came from steam tech support*


----------



## Jackwagon (Dec 5, 2010)

*Solution has been found*

Description of problem/bug: Every 15 minutes in any steam game you disconnect with an error message saying Client timed out or No Steam Logon.

Cure: While steam is active:

1. Press ctrl+alt+delete
2. Under PROCESSES tab find Steam.exe
3. Right-click it and click priority.
4. Set to above normal if that doesn't work set to high priority.

PLEASE NOTE: You must do these steps everytime you load steam because after a restart steam.exe reverts to normal priority. The moment you set the priority higher than any other process the problem will not happen.

Credits: Steam support told me to do this with hl2.exe. That didn't work but it inspired me to try it on steam.exe so partial credit goes to steam support but other than that I found this by myself.


----------

